# nurseries / Mum & Toddler groups?



## luci2shoes (Oct 28, 2008)

I will be joining my husband in Dubai Feb 2009, and we have a little girl who will be 8 months old by then, so I was just wondering if there are any get-togethers for Mum's and babies/toddlers in order to network/ make friends and find out about potential nurseries in the area (depending on where we end up living).


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

This link may help a little.

There are plenty of mum/toddler groups around
Welcome to DubaiKidz.Biz


----------



## yipee (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi,
This link gives a list of group meetings. Welcome to DubaiKidz.Biz
I'm moving out tomorrow!!! with my 6 month old sun and hubby and have sent a few messages about having a mums and babies/toddlers meet once a week. I'm happy to arrange host the first few and then thought we could agree on a good location to meet every week. By the way I'm living in the lakes because there's lots of families there and 2 great nursaries.
Hope to see you out there.


----------



## yipee (Jul 23, 2008)

yipee said:


> Hi,
> This link gives a list of group meetings. Welcome to DubaiKidz.Biz
> .



lol just seen teh post above gives you the same link!!!! must read others posts before responding...................


----------



## luci2shoes (Oct 28, 2008)

*next month*

hi there
Well although I am not there yet, we postponed it a little to give me time to pack up, store, sell, re home dogs etc, but it now looks like mid-end March for definite. Well, we have handed in our notice at this house in Spain anyway. 
my husband has been out there 4 months already, and seems to be a bit bumpy over there with the crisis, but probably not as much as it is here.
hope to meet up with you next month
luci
not sure how to send you a private post (still working out facebook!)


----------



## yipee (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi, do you know where abouts you'll be living? Ive started up an informal playgroup where we meet at a different location every week, sometimes peoples houses other times the park, beech etc. If your near the lakes, greens, springs etc you are more than welcome to join us.

Happy moving, I have another friend here from spain and she loves it here (only been here 2 months so thats a good sign).

See you soon
Wendy


----------



## Mayapatel (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

I have just moved to dubia 5 days ago and would like to join the informal play group, i live in Tecom near to the Greens, haven't mastered the driving yet, but would love to meet up. Let me know[


----------

